
Clojure 2011 Year in Review - llambda
http://stuartsierra.com/2012/01/03/clojure-2011-year-in-review
======
ibdknox
How could you forget Noir and Korma? ;)

<http://www.webnoir.org> <http://www.sqlkorma.com>

~~~
reddit_clone
I would like to add seesaw ( <https://github.com/daveray/seesaw> ) to the
list.

It is a nice lispy wrapper over Swing for writing GUI apps (in a fairly
declarative style).

------
kamaal
I am interested in learning clojure. Unfortunately the learning material
online is very scanty.

Also the material is very dry. If you have never programmed in a Lisp language
before it all looks greek and latin. This tends to be a problem with most Lisp
books. They very soon go into the great aspects of Lisp.

As a beginner, I need to be shown how to do the regular stuff in Lisp. Like
other languages tutorials.

One of the reason I like Python is really for the awesome documentation on
their website.

Now the thing about clojure, is due to sheer interest and passion alone. I am
being forced to take additional pain to continuously search and learn. Others
may not do the same. If the barrier to entry is too high, you will scare away
new comers. Especially Lisp new comers.

All Advanced Hackery is OK, but teach me the basic stuff first. I need to
learn the if/else, for/do/while , functions, IO, regular expressions, Battery
usage, socket etc kind of stuff.

After I'm through with this, you can rant as much about macros as you want,
and I'm all ears.

But directly going to all this advanced hackery without me even knowing how to
do my day-to-day tasks is what has kept Lisp in the lower side of usage.

It will be sad if clojure goes down this route.

~~~
minikomi
I found making my own notes, and playing around doing things I've done before
in other more familiar languages, while reading this:

<http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html>

..to been a nice soft introduction. Now I'm intending to go through The Joy Of
book, but with more familiarity than last time I tackled it (and fell flat on
my face!).

Yes, it's dry, but it's also very straightforward. Using the repl in another
window while looking it over was key though. It really does become much more
clear what's going on when you manually type everything out, and then poke
bits of it with a stick until it clicks.

~~~
kamaal
_The Joy Of book, but with more familiarity than last time I tackled it (and
fell flat on my face!)_

I am facing the same problem. I tend to run into that problem, because the
moment I see some non regular programming aspect being discussed at length it
becomes a little boring. Also I can't co relate that with my practical
experiences.

I enjoyed functional programming thanks to Mark Jason Dominus's "Higher Order
Perl". Which taught me all functional programming stuff in the most pragmatic
way out.

Now that is what I look for, material that teaches me all this great stuff in
the framework of my real work. Then it becomes really enjoyable and graspable.

~~~
minikomi
Just glancing through, these look like great problems to tackle while learning
any new language, and I might have a go at just that - translating them to
clojure, and looking at docs as I go. If you're interested in doing something
similar, my mail is my name at gmail. (You probably know the material a lot
better than I though!)

------
hkarthik
Clojure is on my list of languages to learn in 2012. I really dig the
community and the fact that it runs on the JVM. I've been looking for a strong
functional language to use for backends as an alternative to using Node, and
Clojure seems to be the right fit for that.

------
nickik
Nice Clojure Year. One of my goals with clojure is to do more acctual
programming in clojure and less reading and testing out stuff.

